# Cant visit some sites?

## Ragnarok0mega

Well ive run into a problem i cant seem to figure out, ive been randomly losing the ability to goto certain sites, i was able to goto them before on my computer and then randomly one day i wouldnt be able to, and i would never be able to again.  and i cant figure out why because i can go onto another computer on my LAN and goto those sites. any idea what may be going on?

----------

## pjp

Cookie problems maybe.  Have you tried clearing them and cache?

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

yes and that still didnt work either =/ its also a problem on every other browser i have (firefox, opera, konquerer)

----------

## magic919

You'll want to start heading down the OSI model then.  Try to resolve the sites from the command line on that machine.  You could try pings but not all sites respond to those.  Try to connect to website from commandline i.e. telnet www.example.com 80

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

well it connects fine to yahoo and a few other sites, including one of the sites that i could not get to on any of my browsers anymore, however it would not connect to www.danscomp.com. if it is a problem with OSI is there anything i can do?

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

anyone have some ideas as to what may be the problem?

----------

## PaulBredbury

What's the result of pinging it? If DNS resolving is the problem, it's getting into a habit of mine to recommend bind.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

pinging returns and connects on yahoo.com but not danscomp.com it just says "Trying random.ip.here" and nothing after that

----------

## magic919

Sounds like DNS problems.  Take the advice given above and emerge bind.  Point your machine to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## PaulBredbury

You should get:

```
ping danscomp.com

PING danscomp.com (72.10.70.186) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ptr-186-70-10-72.rev.skiplink.net (72.10.70.186): icmp_seq=1 ttl=37 time=108 ms
```

If you get a different IP address, then try bind. If it's the same IP address, then try:

```
/usr/sbin/tracepath danscomp.com
```

emerge iputils if you don't have tracepath installed.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

```
 1:  ***.***.*.* (***.***.*.*)                              0.293ms pmtu 1500

 1:  10.20.148.1 (10.20.148.1)                             20.544ms

 2:  **-***-**-***.client.mchsi.com (**.***.**.***)        32.283ms

 3:  12-215-0-70.client.mchsi.com (12.215.0.70)            32.505ms

 4:  tbr2-p012301.cgcil.ip.att.net (12.123.6.13)          asymm  7  32.731ms

 5:  12.122.81.61 (12.122.81.61)                           33.801ms

 6:  so-9-1.car4.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.68.127.165)        30.876ms

 7:  ae-1-52.bbr2.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.68.101.33)       asymm  8  50.787ms

 8:  as-1-0.bbr2.Atlanta1.Level3.net (64.159.3.153)       asymm 12 132.015ms

 9:  ae-12-51.car2.Atlanta1.Level3.net (4.68.103.3)       asymm 12  95.985ms

10:  4.78.210.26 (4.78.210.26)                            asymm 13 115.845ms

11:  209.221.47.9 (209.221.47.9)                          asymm 14  94.262ms

12:  209.221.47.70 (209.221.47.70)                        asymm 13  58.643ms

13:  ptr-186-70-10-72.rev.skiplink.net (72.10.70.186)     asymm 14  59.662ms reached

     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 14

```

is what i get (my IP masked of course)

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

ok so, should i still try bind?

----------

## PaulBredbury

I don't see the problem  :Confused: 

Maybe danscomp is blocking you on port 80 for some reason, or you have an intermittent connectivity problem. bind won't help with those  :Sad: 

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

if danscomp was blocking me, wouldnt it block the other computer on the same lan then? if i am having connection problems what could i do?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Very tricky. Maybe it's a hardware problem - a slightly loose wire in some connection. Maybe it could be solved by changing ISP.  :Confused: 

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

if it was hardware related wouldnt that prevent me from visiting other sites as well? i can still visit most sites, but a few i cant anymore, and they randomly just stop working on this box. and i dont see how changing ISP's would help since the other computer works fine, so it has to be something with this box

----------

## magic919

How do you connect to the Internet?

----------

## certocivitas

You might boot the box using a livecd like knoppix to see if its just a software problem on it or someplace else.

Also, you might try getting a new ip address from your ISP. To do that I just connect to my router and do a DHCP release and renew. Sometimes I get a bad IP that has been blocked on sites/ports.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

im on cable, i tried release renew and it just claims the same IP

----------

## certocivitas

Try dropping a the connection for 20 seconds or so. Thats how long it takes for a new IP to be assigned by my IP or the old one just pops up.

----------

## magic919

 *Ragnarok0mega wrote:*   

> im on cable,

 

So how exactly do you connect.  I assume you have a cable modem.  Do you have more than 1 public IP? How do you share the connection?

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

cable modem, router yada yada as far a si know i only have one punlic IP and about 3 IP's within the lan

----------

## magic919

If you've got one public IP then the router will perform NAT (or more accurately PAT) to allow the LAN machines to get to the Internet.  It has to keep a table to track the various connections in terms of IP and port, source and destination.  Given the nature of your fault and the irrational pattern of errors the router would be the most likely cause.  These things normally clear on a reboot of the NAT device, i.e. the router.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

well its been rebooted multiple times before, and even now and i still cant connect to those certain sites on this computer but the others i can

----------

## Fuel

I have the exact same problem.. exept it starts to work again after a few days

No NAT or router here..

(and my isp's dns is working, cus other computers in lan can access same domain)

----------

## PaulBredbury

```
emerge iptraf jnettop
```

Then run one of them while browsing, to observe the network traffic.

Did you install Gentoo with safe CFLAGS?

To eliminate dns from the problem, just go ahead and set up bind anyway.

----------

## Fuel

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge iptraf jnettop
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you, Ill try that.

Yes, -O2 and -pipe.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

no i used

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"
```

----------

